

Electrostatics: Good for Robot Grippers, and Lots More - mafuyu
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/electrostatic-robot-grippers

======
pontifier
I've had a lot of fun with electrostatics, but never thought to use it on a
robotic gripper before. That's awesome!

Here's a video of some stuff stuck to my walls.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3knDxQpPRo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3knDxQpPRo)

I was playing around with a high voltage ion generator, and was able to stick
things to my walls. I was thinking of using it for helping to hang posters so
they can be re-positioned prior to using more permanent methods.

I was even able to hang a phone book on the wall once by sticking pages down
one by one.

